# Libnodave PPI



## edison (15 Februar 2007)

Siele zu Zeit ein wenig mit Libnodave herum,
Komme aber selbst mit den Testprogrammen nicht an die Steuerung (S7200 CPU222) nicht heran.
Unter Microwin klappts prima, kanns an den Einstellungen des PPI Kabels liegen?


```
D:\libnodave-0.8.4\win>testppi com1
timeout in _daveExchangePPI!
Trying to read 64 bytes (32 words) from data block 1.
 This is V memory of the 200.
Press return to continue.
timeout in _daveExchangePPI!
Trying to read 16 bytes from FW0.
Press return to continue.
timeout in _daveExchangePPI!

D:\libnodave-0.8.4\win>testppi -d com1
setPort com1
setPort 9600
setPort E
PDU header:
0:0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter:
0:0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
_daveExchange PDU number: 65535
I send:
0:0x68,0x15,0x15,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x15,0x15,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x0
0,
10:0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,0x5C,0x16,
send 21
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x0
0,
10:0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,0x5C,0x16,
i:0 res:0
got:
I send:
0:0x68,0x15,0x15,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x15,0x15,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x0
0,
10:0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,0x5C,0x16,
send 21
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x0
0,
10:0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,0x5C,0x16,
I send:
0:0x68,0x15,0x15,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x15,0x15,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x0
0,
10:0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,0x5C,0x16,
send 21
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x0
0,
10:0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,0x5C,0x16,
timeout in _daveExchangePPI!
result of exchange: -1025
Trying to read 64 bytes (32 words) from data block 1.
 This is V memory of the 200.
Press return to continue.
PDU header:
0:0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,
plen: 14 dlen: 0
Parameter:
0:0x04,0x01,0x12,0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x84,0x00,0x00,0x00,
_daveExchange PDU number: 65536
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x84,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xA7,0x16,
send 27
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x84,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xA7,0x16,
i:0 res:0
got:
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x84,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xA7,0x16,
send 27
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x84,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xA7,0x16,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x84,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xA7,0x16,
send 27
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x40,0x00,0x01,0x84,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xA7,0x16,
timeout in _daveExchangePPI!
result of exchange: -1025
Trying to read 16 bytes from FW0.
Press return to continue.
PDU header:
0:0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,
plen: 14 dlen: 0
Parameter:
0:0x04,0x01,0x12,0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,
_daveExchange PDU number: 65537
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x76,0x16,
send 27
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x76,0x16,
i:0 res:0
got:
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x76,0x16,
send 27
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x76,0x16,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x68,0x1B,0x1B,0x68,
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x76,0x16,
send 27
I send:
0:0x02,0x00,0x6C,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x0E,0x00,0x00,0x04,0x01,0x1
2,
10:0x0A,0x10,0x02,0x00,0x10,0x00,0x00,0x83,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x76,0x16,
timeout in _daveExchangePPI!
result of exchange: -1025

D:\libnodave-0.8.4\win>
```


----------



## edison (15 Februar 2007)

Bin fündig geworden, Alle Dipschalter auf 0 und Microwin darf nicht laufen - dann klappts:


```
D:\libnodave-0.8.4\win>testppi com1
Trying to read 64 bytes (32 words) from data block 1.
 This is V memory of the 200.
Press return to continue.
VW0: 0
VW2: 0
...
Trying to read 16 bytes from FW0.
Press return to continue.
FD0: 0
FD4: 0
FD8: 0
FD12: 0.000000
```


----------

